# Gear Motor



## shotgun choker (May 31, 2019)

I have 2 ac gear motors one has 5 wires and the other has 2, can either be wired to run both directions


----------



## benmychree (May 31, 2019)

Likely, the 5 wire one can.


----------



## shotgun choker (May 31, 2019)

Neither motor says reversible, does that make it impossible


----------



## markba633csi (May 31, 2019)

Show us a picture or two and we'll be able to give you a better answer- small reversible motors usually need a capacitor wired in


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 1, 2019)

the 2 wire motor is unlikely to reverse rotation without rewiring it
the 5 wire should run either direction
but as Mark said above, a capacitor will need to be wired in series with the start winding


----------



## shotgun choker (Jun 1, 2019)

Sounds like I might as well get a new motor


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 1, 2019)

Depends, if they are expensive Bodine motors they are worth keeping- caps are cheap


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jun 2, 2019)

Had to do a little delving into my memory, 20 or so years worth. I have a few (3-4) salvaged motors that drove hydraulic valves. Three wire, plus the inevitable ground. To run one direction, hook two lines to the line. The other line had the capacitor before the motor. To reverse it, swap the two lines with the cap and the other line lead. Small, fractional horse power... I don't know if it will do you any good, but there are *many* ways to wire a motor. This is just one and I thought to give some insight into motors.


----------



## shotgun choker (Jun 3, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies


----------



## rehfuss (Oct 7, 2021)

Thank you for sharing your question.


----------



## herscheltaylor (Aug 10, 2022)

shotgun choker said:


> I have 2 ac gear motors one has 5 wires and the other has 2, can either be wired to run both directions


Could you indicate which model of these *gear motors* it most closely resembles? I find it a bit difficult to help you without having some visual reference of the artifact


----------

